# Is There A Dial Doctor In The House?



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All

I have been on a hunt for a Roamer Rockshell MKII for some little while now & came across this a month or so ago. I am putting this at around 1968 so a year younger than myself.










The price was good but It has been brutalized the Dial needs some serious cosmetic surgery *So if anyone could point me in the direction of a Dial Magician I would be grateful. *










I am presently sourcing a replacement signed Roamer crown & Roamer etched acrylic but the dial is my main bugbear as this is obviously not aged wear.










It a cracking leviathan of a watch and deserves a little TLC










Thanks for your indulgence


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

International Dial Co?

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have wanted one of these ever since seeing one on ebay 6 or 7 years ago, love the caseback shot....

Cant help with your quest, I personally would live with it.... Redials never look right....


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers Mike bet they are pricey? Will drop them an E Mither though nothing to lose.

Jason agree love it and have done since seeing a Seth Thomas MK III. Really a quality case build & plenty of presence at 45mm for the late 60's that was monstrous







To the naked eye it isn't that bad but I know :disgust:

There are a couple of MK VI dials from a Swiss seller on that well known auction site so will maybe hold out and see what pops up. Will replace the crown & acrylic though. Cheers for your comments.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey

There are a couple of people I have used in the past:

V Soni, based in Middlesex he is very good, dial restoration is normally around Â£100 and the plates costs anything up to Â£150 can get him on 020 8903 8247

Bills: based in Essex, I have only used them once but I know Omega and Rolex both use them so they must be good, can find them here: http://www.davidbill.co.uk/

Depends what you need but both are worth contacting and in my experience always happy to help

Cheers Tom


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hey
> 
> There are a couple of people I have used in the past:
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom

Will contact both

Regards

Steve


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HI there,

What a great watch, in fact I like several of your watches, I am a big fan of similar vintages 

You do have a quandary, to redial or not, it is a tough call....................................................

My personal view for what its worth , would be to keep the dial as is, maybe look for a replacement as

you has suggested from a different source. But for me I think it looks excellent as is 

good luck with whatever you decide & please keep us posted

Cheers Martin


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

No probs

I have had complete refinish on dials done, Soni and bill's has also 'cleaned' dials for me in the past!

Hope it works out, I can recommend

Cheers Tom


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Martin

Many thanks. Without this becoming a love in I have to say I do drool over a couple of your watches also.

As for the Roamer dial I love the red not to everyone's tastes granted but I like it. So maybe I will live with it for now & hopefully will come across a replacement dial in the future. Will get a quote from Tom's recommendation company's just to see if it is possible & how much but ideally would like to source an original red have seen some MK VI dials on the bay so you never know...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool watch, like that - well found.

Must admit I've always thought of dial 'restoration' as the road to ruin, largely a result of seeing countless uniformly horrific efforts on eBay sales over the years. However looking at the before and after shots on the Bill's website that's actually some very impressive work!

I wouldn't know which way to jump if the watch was mine... but I envy you the problem!


----------

